# Grow room almost ready questions about soil



## stickbait (Mar 10, 2015)

First off I want to that everyone for their help on room this site has been big help. When paint dry's room will be ready for trail run. I have read about super soil and might try to mix some up this summer what I need to know is what kind of soil do you start seeds in and when they get big enough to transplant what do you use.this is my first grow need a lot of help thanks ps I have a 1000 watt in flower room that measures 4x5 and eight bulb t5 in veg room witch is 2.5x5


----------



## BrotherMonk (Mar 14, 2015)

You want to start seeds in a medium that typically is inert, or as close to it as possible. If you can't find anything suitable, use something with as little ferts in it as you can find. Seedlings do not need very much food for the first couple weeks. Then, feed ever so lightly or they will burn. SOme varieties are a little hardier, ie indica varieties, and can take a little more abuse. But sativas and sativa hybrids, you will notice are much more nute sensitive and will ***** if overfed. A little water, in small pots or cups, is all they will need for the first weeks of life.

Transplanting, ideally, should happen as soon as the roots start to circle the bottom of the container. I use solo party cups, like a lot of others, and seedlings normally start getting cramped about 2-3 weeks of veg.

Good luck with your new room!

BM


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 14, 2015)

I use Sunshine Mix #4 and 3 inch coco coir pots to start with. The seed goes directly into the soil and kept damp in "mini greenhouses". When ready the pot and all go into 6 inch coco coir pots. Again, when ready pot goes into the 5 gallon plastic pots. No transplant shock using this method. Just the way I`ve settled on using. Try different ways until you find a way you like.


----------



## Canna-Bliss (Apr 12, 2015)

I have been using pro-mix organic. It has some stuff in it, and it omri listed or whatever. Not that I'm all organic, but its info none the less. It seems to bee good till about the three week mark, in solo cups or small pots as stated. Pain to get wet enough though at fsirst. You really have to plan ahead a day or so. It's pretty cheap too. No amendments to that, and i will transplant to black gold for this time. Hope this helps.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 13, 2015)

Peat Moss or Starter Plugs works great for me. most seed starter soils are just Peat Moss.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 13, 2015)

Canna, i had seed starter that was so hard to moisten i turned the garden hose into the bag. I hate that, but it is what it is..


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 13, 2015)

Rosebud, I liked the Jiffy Seed Starter Mix I got.  I only started flower seeds in it, but it moistened well, is organic, and has seemed to work well.  Have lobelia, pansy, petunia, daisy, alyssum, marigolds, and columbines coming up.


----------



## Canna-Bliss (Apr 14, 2015)

I understand Rose, i tried some other soil and it did not work! So ill stick to the little labor that i have. Ive used the starters as well, and they work nice, but yeah, seems maybe hit or miss. I'm sure it depends on how long the bag or the "plugs"? Have been stored. Are they called plugs? Haha How long can you keep seedlings in those "plugs"? Ive only used them for herbs and such?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 15, 2015)

I transplant when I see good root growth around the entire plug (yes you can call them plugs).  I have never had rapid rooters "go bad".  When I grow in soil, I start seeds directly in the medium.  When I am running hydro, I use rapid rooters.  I seem to be able to control the amount of moisture in them better than I can with rock wool cubes.


----------

